# Don't ever Forget LG and their Phones!



## theFOoL (Apr 12, 2021)

LG was a Good Company with Design and Audio in-Mind. I bought and had the LG G4 and bought Extended Batteries. I found that Charging a Battery by a Battery charger is Better! as I got more SoT with with rather then the 3HRs where I got 5HRs. With that their designs were better/different which I and a few others liked. Should of gotten the V20 but yeah ha!

My friend has bought the two TQTHL 5k Mah Batteries + a Battery Charger. Long Live LG


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 25, 2021)

On my 5k mAh battery from TQTHL  so far....






Remember guys earlier years back I  did my Test via XDA and I found LG G4 has either a kernel limit @3000mAH or has a chip on the MB to stop at 3000mAH and I charge these extended batteries on my battery charger. Even at night I charged those batteries via USB and still same @3000mAH so yeah


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 25, 2021)

Actually LG is good just their development that took beyond and not fully applicable for the market, if LG could be a little conservative i guess they will get better in competition


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 25, 2021)

Yeah ashame though. On my 5k mAh. Should take 2-3 chargers for its full capacity to reveal. I be posting more over those other 10k mAh battery come in

Just the sound speaker they use and just other stuff which is why I loved lg


----------



## X71200 (Apr 25, 2021)

LG *was* good, I had a G4 but beyond that, they started going downhill with a good amount of phones. The P-OLED wasn't great for instance, early adaptations had problems. I currently have a Realme X2 Pro and if I don't do much, the battery lasts a week or longer. It has incredibly good battery management (even in performance mode, probably due to the OS) and is powerful / 90 Hz as well. Was a bit expensive but nowhere as much as an equivalent Samsung or so, like half as much. The G8 was cool and all  good price but even that wasn't the best all rounder around. I'd look for other manufacturers` phones such as Oppo nowadays. LG is gone and gone for good mostly.


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 25, 2021)

I'll probably get the LG V10 or V20 just because of the Design and yes a Removal Battery. Here's my Thread on XDA *LINK*


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 25, 2021)

we really need a phone company to step up to the plate and offer replaceable batteries again, and make the official battery for it affordable. its nonsense we have to throw away our phones after 2000 cycles of charges. horrible for the environment to boot.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 25, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I'll probably get the LG V10 or V20 just because of the Design and yes a Removal Battery. Here's my Thread on XDA *LINK*



There's no point, get a Xiaomi if you intend on putting a custom ROM down your phone. You'll get a far more modern phone there.


----------



## Mats (Apr 25, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> LG was a Good Company with Design and Audio in-Mind.


To be fair, their design went overboard at times, as they were responsible for those models that had mirror-like finish on the display. 
Remember those slightly bendable models? I'm pretty sure no one asked for that gimmick.

Also, is this thread about LG phones or 5 Ah batteries? 

I do like to have a high capacity battery myself tho, and I'm curious about that 7 Ah (I know, non removable) model from that other SK brand.


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 25, 2021)

TQTHL is my uhh B*t*h! "I went there lol"

*LINK* to to my POST truth of State-Ment

My friend is buying more to test/use 

*LINK* to Latest Post 






Update





Yeah last one id say about 6hrs and 30min on sot but I will do normal test now


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> we really need a phone company to step up to the plate and offer replaceable batteries again, and make the official battery for it affordable. its nonsense we have to throw away our phones after 2000 cycles of charges. horrible for the environment to boot.



I doubt that will happen. Right to repair is getting a kicking on all fronts.
They don't want people opening their devices to replace any component however big or small.  The green credentials speak is just virtue signalling.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 26, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I doubt that will happen. Right to repair is getting a kicking on all fronts.
> They don't want people opening their devices to replace any component however big or small.  The green credentials speak is just virtue signalling.



yep, and there is a consumer base for replaceable battery phones too, more proof that capitalism doesn't actually work. there are a few monopolies that control everything.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yep, and there is a consumer base for replaceable battery phones too, more proof that capitalism doesn't actually work. there are a few monopolies that control everything.



See louis Rossmann. he's all over the subject and makes it clear the lobbyists are winning the fight. He along with a few others aren't backing down though. 
Good for them. Funny thing is we have corporations say the same thing you said about capitalism.....Then carry on as they did before.


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 27, 2021)

Yeah would seem my 2nd TQTHL 5k Battery is a bad one as it does not perform like the 1st. Too bad but I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## theFOoL (May 27, 2021)

I've got a  Question that I think y'all can answer. Over at Aliexpress I find that most barriers use the  same OEM Company type of battery but just say... Cover up the brand TQTHL, Perfine, etc 

Just curious...


----------



## robot zombie (May 27, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Funny thing is we have corporations say the same thing you said about capitalism.....Then carry on as they did before.


I think the sense of imbalance there is felt by so many, it just works on people... as long as they dont think too hard on the idea of an anti-capitalist corperation 

That is a WHOOOLEEEE can of worms though. Lotsa wormy things.

That aside, love my G8. Bought it when I learned they were putting Sabre Quad DACs in em. The audio on this phone is fantastic. I walk around the house with Sennhieser HD650s plugged into it.


----------



## theFOoL (May 27, 2021)

YEs! LG had/has good Audio on even my G4. My step-dad still complains about how Loud the speaker is LoL. Good Parts yep. Anyone got the WING? I so should of gotten the V20 though. Just these Tall Screens and our battery tech isn't there yet


----------



## freeagent (May 27, 2021)

I have never owned one but I was always curious about their audio prowess. I do regret not trying one.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2021)

I can certainly see why LG phones were not successful. I like them, my last 3 phones were LG phones(G3, G6, G8 ThinQ). And the wife had the same phones as I did.  They are all good on paper, the problem is reliability. 5 out of the 6 of our LG phones had problems. 

My G3's wifi just stopped working one day out of the blue. It would say you are connected to wifi, but it there would be no internet connection through wifi. My wife's G3 stopped reading SD Cards and corrupted any SD card you put in the phone. Both of these problems happened in the same month so we upgraded to the G6 phones.

I had to replace my G6 twice under warranty because the vibration stopped working. The 3rd time the vibration stopped it was out of warranty and I just gave up on it and lived without vibration. My wife's G6 screen just detached. The glue gave way and the screen would just flop around on the phone. It still worked though, you just couldn't hold the phone upside down. LOL This prompted the upgrade to the G8 phones.

We got our G8 ThinQs in November 2020 and so far(knock on wood) my phone hasn't had any issues. My wife's first G8's microphone died and had to be replaced already.

I'm guessing my next phone will be a Google Pixel.  I actually would have gone with the Pixel 4a instead of the G8 this last upgrade if only the Pixel 4a had wireless charging.


----------



## freeagent (May 27, 2021)

That’s pretty much why I didn’t buy one.. I do like their TVs though..


----------



## theFOoL (May 28, 2021)

My Friend who buys me things for free due to my Car Accident and the death of my brother back in 2010 "They were Friend's" and just now getting 3000mAH batteries from Aliexpress brands Arvin and Wubatec plus probably more but I'm waiting for a 10000mAH battery with that case I once had before switching phones due to the car wreck


----------



## theFOoL (May 30, 2021)

Hmm...  *LINK*

*

*​


----------



## robot zombie (May 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I have never owned one but I was always curious about their audio prowess. I do regret not trying one.


For me, it's what made them stand out. Most other features are pretty average for what they are.

This G8 ThinQ actually has a very nice oled and a very competent camera. At least competitive with anything else of its time. Performance is fairly snappy for me. I've had it for almost a year, I think. Battery life is just beginning to decline noticeably but otherwise it is holding up well. I keep it in the otter. There's some wood and concrete dust in the mic. The area around it is covered. Still working!

That said, pretty much any other option will beat it out at least somewhat in these areas... often for less money. I'm not too picky with smartphones, aside from audio... and maybe storage flexibility. I don't even expect hardcore audio quality... just... lets not just use whatever is stuffed in the AIO package. It doesn't have the output for lower-sensitivity stuff, or sometimes even just moderate impedance stuff with reasonably high sensitivity. And the quality, to me, reminds me a lot of older mobo audio.

LG has used dedicated audio circuits in their phones for quite a while. Discreet DAC and opamp chips. This allows them to have more control over the processing... and thus the controls they can give you built-in to the OS, that are then handled by the hardware.. dedicated DAC chips with different filters, eq, DSP, spacial processing, are not top-shelf tech. It simply doesn't make sense on an AIO package, where it mostly needs to deliver decent call quality and be able to carry that to a headset - using it beyond that gets mixed results, but they do it. Meanwhile the opamps give you better versatility and overall output levels on the amplification side. You can plug more stuff into it and have it be loud and sound good. My G8 even has 3 impedance levels - it adapts its voltage output to IEMs, high-end headphones, or line level for speakers (and by extension any amplifier input, whether desktop or portable - no double amping!) Pretty rare to see, if they even have a 3.5mm jack at all. They really went in on it for some reason, especially with their higher-end models.

If any of this makes sense to you, you already pretty much have an idea of how it sounds compared to other phones. When you plug things into it, they sound how they would sound plugged into any other decent source, instead of having that hallmark smudgy, quiet, and dynamically-flat "phone sound" you often get.

It's just kind of crazy... they really wanted their phones to drive headphones well, and have a good speaker. Like, this thing lets you change the damned oversampling filters for the DAC, so absurdly minute levels of audio focus. For me, it's perfect because I stream music all day long. The alternative portable media players running android have that same capability, but they come with the audiophile tax and so cost about as much as a flagship phone... with fewer features overall. And I then carry two bricks. Add that to the weight of tools I typically carry. So... what? Portable DAC/AMP via whatever data/charge port it has? That sucks, too. LG had me figured out. It just sucks that I'm from outer space and nobody seems to want what I want.

I've seen too much. Burden of enlightenment. I know that those DAC/amps sound great and sometimes power things a little better. But hearing how close this phone gets in one thinner package makes it very hard for me to take that as anything but a loss. The only thing it has trouble with are my 10-ohm, lower sensitivity HE5xx's. But that is really just a matter of current capabilities. I don't see a way around that particular issue in such a small, inherently voltage-limited power source. The battery probably doesn't have the wattage on tap to overcome that. Not to mention the heat that comes with high-current amplification.

Definitely a bummer to lose them. They were a gem in a time when headphone jacks have largely gone dodo. Where others were dropping them completely, they were making some of the best there ever were on smartphones.


----------



## freeagent (May 30, 2021)

R.I.P.

Who knows maybe they will be back under another name..

Then again I though Abit would be back too.. 

Edit:

I thought your post was awesome man, thank you for sharing! 

My kids are not sleeping like they should be.. so I will be back soon.


----------



## robot zombie (May 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> Who knows maybe they will be back under another name..
> 
> ...


Cheers man! It's a bit insane but audio is really important to me. I've always been trying to work music into as many places as I can. I have been playing one instrument or another since middle school and the only reason I didn't start sooner is because my parents couldn't afford it - I wanted to play drums when I was 8. I've always been trying to branch out and analyze different choices in music I hear, just dive into it and share a space - it grabs my attention like very few things. It sets my mind in a direction that sticks even when it isn't playing. When I found my way into to real, high-fidelity audio, it opened so many doors to new places, musically. Stagnation periods that would come from time to time receded almost completely. Things I know that I would've previously passed end up being the most cherished music I know at the time. It's been this steady cycle of discovery and reflection that I've kept going for pretty much years at this point. It's one of those things that is just beyond monetary value for me. Having my mind blown by something I'm listening to is a very everyday experience for me and I don't take it for granted. It's not just about stuff or some sense of refinement - just the range of experiences you get with better gear. I consider it a matter of access. Different forms of playback are one. Higher fidelity systems are ABSOLUTELY another. It's not only the icing on the cake for me. The whole cake is simply baked better, yanno?

So it's safe to say I don't need much of an excuse to talk a lot about one of the many things that helps get me there.  Especially when it [sadly] becomes a non-fungible item. Such is often the case with high-end audio, though. It remains a more niche, luxury area of tech.

I will say... in my years in that little hobby (if you wanna call it that,) I have seen a continual rise in interest from manufacturers and innovators in various interrelated industries to audio applications... they're investing more little by little. Culturally, there is a renewed interest in this stuff. It goes along with high-end headphones, which have also become easier and cheaper to get over the years. The quality standard is much higher than it was 10 years ago. 300-500 bucks gets you as much headphone and arguably more than $1500 flagships of yesteryear. Some of them don't even hang with the midrange anymore.

This has lead to renewed interest in DACs and amps. Namely new-school op-amp feedback style amps. The beauty of them is that they can be cheap, small, cool, loud, and possess astronomically low distortion. For like 15 years, DAC and opamp makers were stagnant in audio-friendly chips. But that fully turned around 8(+/-) years ago when strides were made by many chip makers. The cost came down on ridiculously better-performing, fully audio-tailored DAC and opamps from basically all of the big names who provide them. This brought great audio to everyone, and is part of the reason motherboards are miles better now. The technology for compact audio is bonkers, it really is so good now.

LG benefited from this, as well. The very same stuff allowed them to pack a lot of audio capability into a very small space. The last addition, that Sabre Quad DAC is a FULL audio section on one tiny ceramic chip. It requires little else on a board to provide hi-fi quality processing, sensing gain, 'lossless' attenuation, EQ, DSP shaping, high sample rates (though unfortunately getting android to use them is virtually impossible,) just SO many things. It's basically turnkey for good audio. You're getting the level of DAC quality and amplification that you would expect from a good desktop combo unit. It's the same level of stuff. It's as good as anything can be in that form factor, which ends up being quite good. The only difference is that you won't have the juice for the really heavy stuff due to being on a shared battery.

So what does that leave us with? Well... like you said. A steady, if not more secondary demand, and very straightforward, relatively low-cost ways to provide for it. All it would take is for someone to have that insight. I could see similar things appearing in other phones. It's not that what LG did with the tech itself was special at all. It's off the shelf stuff. You can put them right into the sample circuits the manufacturers provide and get consistently great performance. What made it special was that LG actually CHOSE to include those parts. Anybody else really could come along and incorporate the same level of features and quality into any model they wanted. Even an upper-entry or midrange model. The only downside is that it requires a tailored OS to make full use of. Still, it is mostly firmware and the changes are more pertaining to 'opening up' what is there... getting it to interface with the chip. It's another complication in development cycles for updates. Perhaps one small deterrent. Headphones and IEMs aren't going away. They're stronger than ever. That may whet some appetites one day.


----------



## silentbogo (May 30, 2021)

G5 was my favorite. Got it from my bro after he broke the screen, fixed it in 5 minutes by removing a couple of screws and popping all the components onto the new assembly. Passed it onto my buddy's gf a couple of years later, cause she has a habit of frequently breaking screens (already did 3 more replacements, along with an earpiece and a rear camera). Sound was excellent(both, ext. speaker and DAC), camera was one of the best on the market, spare battery made it viable for very long trips, and replacement parts were super-cheap at the end of its lifetime (nowadays you can get an LCD assy. w/ frame for around $15, and apparently those are still quite in demand).
I wish there was some modern modular equivalent of this phone. And I mean not gimmicky modularity for the sake of modularity, but a slim and robust consumer-oriented phone that can be disassembled and reassembled with only a ph000 screwdriver and a prying tool.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (May 30, 2021)

As a former Nexus 5, V10, V20, and V35 owner.  I wish they didn't turn that line into a larger G series with the V30/35.  That's when I jumped ship to OnePlus and haven't looked back since.  RIP LG Mobile. 
You deserved more flowers while you were alive.


----------



## theFOoL (May 30, 2021)

My Friend bought two new brand of batteries from ALIEXPRESS. One is 3000mAH and the other one is 5500mAH

Plan on getting a 6000mAH one from brand Perfine who Ive had in the past. I think I had a LG G4 before my accident so who knows what happened to my phone


----------



## chrcoluk (May 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> we really need a phone company to step up to the plate and offer replaceable batteries again, and make the official battery for it affordable. its nonsense we have to throw away our phones after 2000 cycles of charges. horrible for the environment to boot.



100%

I have 2 daily driver phones right now.

The one I use for work I upgraded it last week to a moto g9 play, a budget phone, but what is really interesting about this phone is it combines a massive battery (over 5000mah) with a mid range cpu, and the result on battery life is really impressive, I not charged it for 4 days, and its still on 75%, estimated a whopping 12 days before charge.

Meanwhile my personal phone a previous flagship one plus 6, has a smaller battery which of course is now aged so not 100% efficient, and higher end cpu/gpu.  I struggle to get 2 days between each charge now.  I expect if I could swap the battery I would recover some battery life.  As in all other metrics the oneplus 6 is fine for me, its still lightning fast and screen is fine.  I feel when I replace this phone it will be for the battery.  There has been days (when I use it more heavily) I cant get through the day without having to stop using it as battery gets below 15%, when charged the same morning.

I can take the back of my old work phone which is a cheap huawei, but the battery is not replaceable glued in place.  My last battery swappable phone is my s5.

Its planned obsolescence sadly.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 30, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> 100%
> 
> I have 2 daily driver phones right now.
> 
> ...




yep, and the truth is for what most of us use our phones for, we simply don't need faster anything. replacement batteries are the only way to a sustainable future, sadly short term greed dominates all humans, so I don't think it will ever happen.


----------



## robot zombie (May 30, 2021)

Sadly, I suspect that part of the reason we don't see user-replaceable batteries as much is just water-resistance ratings. You will find that opening most devices with specific waterproofing ratings, if it can be done, totally voids the warranty because the seal can't be guaranteed if you open it and set it yourself. You could get a little something in there and wind up with ingress. The battery has to be back there, under the seal. A permanent or semi-permanent solution also offers considerably better protection from immersion. Making a seal that's meant for repeated removal and re-seating is harder. More complications, more risk of failure later on.

Personally, I think your average person could handle it... I can't act like I've never opened a 20 bar dive watch and later taken it down with no issues. But actually making something to be accessible in a straightforward way, and have it still retain the ratings people want (hell, I roomed with a dude who always took his phone into the shower religiously,) is probably more costly, if not prohibitively difficult to execute. IDK. I've never seen inside a modern sealed phone so I'm not sure how they keep em tight. But if it's like most things like that, actually placing things to keep the whole seal can be delicate.

So probably not going back, without some creativity... and space. Of course, it works in their favor, and you can bet they're happy to have you need to send your phone out or risk your warranty to swap a battery, but it's also not totally that. If better water resistance is what people want, serviceability is the compromise you get. The tougher you make a complex device, the tougher it is to disassemble.


----------



## silentbogo (May 30, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Sadly, I suspect that part of the reason we don't see user-replaceable batteries as much is just water-resistance ratings.


Not really. That's just an excuse, since most phones on the market (even some flagship solutions) don't even have an IP rating. Just slapping a sim tray o-ring and few seals around the charging port is an acceptable financial loss in perspective of making a $400+ sale in a year or two.
Monoblocks like my Nokia 8, or Xperia XZ2 are the worst, because a simple procedure of replacing a battery(or any procedure, for that matter) starts by removing the glued-in screen. Even nutty people like me have fear and doubt when performing this repair on older phones(especially with expensive early OLED screens). I only did it on my phone 'cause the screen was already f#$%ed up and I had to replace it anyways. Even newer iPhones are easier in this regard, 'cause at least you still have that metal frame protecting and reinforcing the screen.


----------



## robot zombie (May 30, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Not really. That's just an excuse, since most phones on the market (even some flagship solutions) don't even have an IP rating. Just slapping a sim tray o-ring and few seals around the charging port is an acceptable financial loss in perspective of making a $400+ sale in a year or two.
> Monoblocks like my Nokia 8, or Xperia XZ2 are the worst, because a simple procedure of replacing a battery(or any procedure, for that matter) starts by removing the glued-in screen. Even nutty people like me have fear and doubt when performing this repair on older phones(especially with expensive early OLED screens). I only did it on my phone 'cause the screen was already f#$%ed up and I had to replace it anyways. Even newer iPhones are easier in this regard, 'cause at least you still have that metal frame protecting and reinforcing the screen.


Eh, well it was a thought lol. Glued in screens are definitely not part of it lmao. Most of the phones I've looked at boasted some IP rating.

Come to think of it, I'm wearing a G-Shock on my wrist that actually is rated for 200m... and if you want to take it apart, it's just screws and gaskets. The module inside breaks down with your fingers. Even the mineral glass and solar film up front can be popped out - it's a mechanical seal... so tough to replace but possible.

Maybe they should ask Casio for help. 

EDIT: Passing thought... _Casio smartphones..._


----------



## theFOoL (May 30, 2021)

There are some Low-end Phones from SAMSUNG/Other that have A removable Battery


----------



## chrcoluk (May 31, 2021)

Samsung phones that had removable batteries had IP ratings, and my one plus 6 which has nothing removable has no IP rating, so in short that's not the reason.


----------



## robot zombie (May 31, 2021)

I don't think it's that the removable battery disqualifies it... it's about what solution they choose to block water ingress. Some could do it with battery access, some can't. It's probably going to come down to things beyond that.

I really don't get why it's so hard to see how having part of the device be openable inherently reduces its water resistance. It's kinda just self-evident. Doesn't mean a phone with a removable back can't boast some waterproofing. Just makes it harder to do, and thus less likely. Is that not just... an obvious thing? Of course they don't want you to open your waterproof phone. That was what I was talking about. Nobody is out there thinking all sealed phones are sealed for waterproofing. Some of them probably do it because they saw others doing it and saw a benefit in it for themselves.... or just wanted to make it that much thinner.

So yes, I would expect that waterproofing is ONE reason. Maybe not THE reason. But it DOES inherently give something more water resistance. It amounts to less places for water to get in. Though it obviously won't matter if other areas let it in anyway, hence why some sealed phones don't carry the rating.

There can be nuance to this. Waterproofing 101 says that the more permanent seals you can reasonably apply, the better, which is where I work from to come up with one reason for this change. A seal that is meant for frequent opening is inherently a compromise on that. It's going to be weaker because it can draw dirt and is reliant on the user closing it correctly each time. Fail once, and its game-over. To build around that can add size and more complications. This goes for any device. Doesn't matter if it's a phone, a watch, or a dive computer. Or even the plumbing in your home. What leaks the most often? Not your soldered pipes... it's gonna be threaded interference and gasketed stuff... compression joints, too. By making them removable, the ability to stop water from coming out is at least somewhat weakened and the potential for failure goes up. And as it so happens, the easier they are to remove, the more often they leak! However, when built and used properly, they can still hold up very well, to the point where some can be used in walls. But they're not usually cheap....

Regardless, I think we can all agree, replaceable batteries are enormously better.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 1, 2021)

If there's one thing I noticed till now which I didn't use before till now is the  USB on the  Battery Charger which is slow yes but does actually charge the battery like on the charger. I'll need to do more testing on the usage side of things on my LG G4 though. Much care guy's


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 1, 2021)

What my Friend bought


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2021)

Got 2 LG V50's both were defective. Previous LG phone a couple years ago broke after a month. Bye LG.


----------



## JinuIslife8 (Jun 1, 2021)

LG is still being used up to these days even though it's still not the best it's decent enough for most daily basis. Gaming and hardcore resolution/graphics not so much.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm on my G4 now.  Good for Basic things with light Gaming in Mind​


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 16, 2021)

Batteries from Perfine I adore 1 3000mAH and 1 6000mAH


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2021)

I've had the LG g5 3 times.

1st time, the phone didn't turn on, returned.
2nd time, the phone turned on, GPS didn't work, returned.
3rd time, phone turned on for 2 days, GPS turned on. After 2 days, phone didn't turn on again, returned.
The 2nd and 3rd phone also had screen ghosting affects which was common with the G5 model.
I went back to my Samsung s5, replaced the battery, bought smashing s8 4 months later. I've kept with Samsung phone ever since. I know rock a s10plus 1tb model.

All g5 models where from different eBay sellers with high ratings.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 17, 2021)

Hmmm seems the G5 was a flop. Sorry to hear. My G4 is going strong even on Android 6.0


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 17, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Hmmm seems the G5 was a flop. Sorry to hear. My G4 is going strong even on Android 6.0


It was about 2 years after that event that I found that the g5 has ghosting effect issues on their screens. It seems it was a regular thing on the g5. It mostly affected the early models of the g5.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 17, 2021)

My batteries... 1-Original @3000mAH 1-2900mAH 2-TQTHL @5000mAH [though I think ones is only @3000mAH] 2-Perfine @6000mAH an @3000mAH


----------



## AsRock (Jun 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> we really need a phone company to step up to the plate and offer replaceable batteries again, and make the official battery for it affordable. its nonsense we have to throw away our phones after 2000 cycles of charges. horrible for the environment to boot.



I think they are to busy following Apple sadly.

Other wise stop buying the crap,  goes for any of them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 17, 2021)

AsRock said:


> I think they are to busy following Apple sadly.
> 
> Other wise stop buying the crap,  goes for any of them.



Apple actually has a really good deal for batteries.  It only costs $49 and they will replace your old battery with a brand new one. I mean for $700+ phones that seems fair to me.  Samsung and other companies don't even offer a battery replacement deal to my knowledge. Third party ones maybe with sketchy sourcing of the batteries... never know if your getting new or not.

Apple is legit at least. I don't own any Apple products, but yeah.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Apple actually has a really good deal for batteries.  It only costs $49 and they will replace your old battery with a brand new one. I mean for $700+ phones that seems fair to me.  Samsung and other companies don't even offer a battery replacement deal to my knowledge. Third party ones maybe with sketchy sourcing of the batteries... never know if your getting new or not.
> 
> Apple is legit at least. I don't own any Apple products, but yeah.



Sorry but it should be self replaceable.



> Apple is legit at least.



yeah maybe for the battery.  i know were i can get a good phone battery for a iphone and i don't even own one.  

I believe Samsung were starting to be dicks about parts for their phones to some time ago.  I stay away from the dam things personally they are like mobile viruses HAHA.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 17, 2021)

The wight of my G4 is usable if you care for a say slight heavy phone. It's the Perfine 6000mAH just the case is slippery so I bought a TPU black case to go over it

Here's the battery so far


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 21, 2021)

Please stay on topic.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 29, 2021)

I hated LG phones. I owned the G3, G4, G5, V10 all back to back thinking the next one would be better but they all sucked. Hated every one of them. The response times using the cameras was the worst. I just did not enjoy my time with any LG and was happy to finally give up on that brand and move on.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2021)

For one thing... I enjoyed LG's thought and coming up with their own ideas. It was something say *Different as others copied each other. Heck I'm commenting this on my G4 via the SAMSUNG BROWSER. I should of gotten the V20 but uhh yeah 

An their camera's are top there to the other's


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2021)

I liked the G4, shame about the curved back


----------



## londiste (Jul 29, 2021)

I still would love something  in the form factor (and battery life range) of GD510. That was a weird one from the time of semi-smart phones running LGs own smart-ish software and limited data capabilities. But, it was small, comfortable to drop in a pocket or somewhere and had a battery life of like week and a half...


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

My 6000mAH Batteries


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 2, 2021)

updated within the week coming

Screen @60% brightness and On the whole-Time

One Note:Wubatec isn't the Best. I'm on the 6000MaH and @62% but I noticed it drains somewhat fast till 70% or so then slows a little​


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 13, 2021)

Soon...  This weekend


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 13, 2021)

If there was a G4 out there today that had the same design with updated innards, I’d probably buy it right now. I loved the design of that phone quite a bit, and yes, I liked the rear buttons. I actually bought one last year with the intent to put /e/OS on it, but bricked it with a bad flash. I kept it anyway, if only to recall the good times. I loved the camera, it was the first to really wow me, as I set it on a makeshift tripod and took 30s nighttime exposures with it. The wallpaper on my work PC was taken with my G4, and I have an pretty nice interchangable lens camera these days.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> For one thing... I enjoyed LG's thought and coming up with their own ideas. It was something say *Different as others copied each other. Heck I'm commenting this on my G4 via the SAMSUNG BROWSER. I should of gotten the V20 but uhh yeah
> 
> An their camera's are top there to the other's



I know LG mostly as the company that needed extensive pushing to finally release an update to Android on the 2X Optimus

First dual core. What a cesspool.

But overall, its not a bad company, I can at least agree on that. Most of the stuff is _decent._ Not something I'd say of the likes of Samsung, who are ready to produce utter shite to help the bottom line.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 13, 2021)

I mean as said before only "IF we still had the G4 but with today tech would be a Dream...

I mean... those connectors for the cameras. Could it be possible to  Replace/Add from another phone. I think it'd have to be with Kernal/Driver issue though so


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi,
Wow tough room here 
I have a LG t.v and sound bar never thought about their cell phones though


----------



## Readlight (Sep 13, 2021)

They were lightweight, no round corners, bright flaslight, and snoze worked even ven turned off phone. But terible slow CPU and low ram capacity. And they had no protection form mechanical and liquid damage. I discovered poco gives more for same money.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 13, 2021)

Just to fair note... I used my perfine 6000mAH battery and got total 48hrs with 6hrs SOT "Screen on Time" though with these extend batteries one can't use the USB for charging as it's locked @3000mAH so I Had to buy a battery charger from eBay and it works great. Slow charging is key for batteries guy's


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 13, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> I know LG mostly as the company that needed extensive pushing to finally release an update to Android on the 2X Optimus
> 
> First dual core. What a cesspool.


It did got even 4.0 eventually, most phones released at the same time never did.

Anyway I liked my Optimus 2X, it was the first high end phone I ever bought. I can't really speak extensively about LG or any other manufacturer really since I always like to buy a new phone from a different manufacturer.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 14, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow tough room here
> I have a LG t.v and sound bar never thought about their cell phones though


Ive dealt with repairs on their washers and dryers, what POS they are


----------



## TheUn4seen (Sep 14, 2021)

I did have a period in my life when I changed phones every few weeks or even days, thanks to knowing someone who was a corporate procurement guy. I always liked LG phones for being their own thing. Optimus 2X was fine, but too small for me. The Optimus VU with it's 4:3 screen was one of a kind device and the Optimus 3D was wonderfully quirky. They all had horrible bugs making using them outrageously annoying - the 2X had a very slow EMMC which made the device feel much more sluggish than it should be, and the 512MB of RAM with a 128MB chunk eaten by the GPU didn't help matters. The Vu had a battery which would randomly drop down by 20% - this was the time when Android 4.0.x had a weird bug with battery calibration which LG apparently didn't bother to fix, even though a fix was available in AOSP, and the Optimus 3D had a hardware bug which caused the device to reboot randomly when the SoC was in a deep sleep mode while connected to Wi-Fi. Then there was the L9, which was my device of choice for a few years. The G series I ignored until the G5, but there was their scratch resistant semi-flexible version of the G2 and such. They did try many things, one can say that for sure.
With Samsung being a mainstream focused company careful not to do anything even remotely unusual for fear of hurting sales and the Chinese spitting out good but almost identical devices, on one hand the market got boring without LG. On the other, if you dare to go off the mainstream path there are even more interesting devices, so personally I will not feel the LG's departure from this market.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 14, 2021)

Here's what I don't understand. Yes LG had good phones but the bugs with the ROMs. Why can't companies get it right instead us or xda have custom/good enough ROMs

I mean I'm on 6.0 running ok. I just want the new Wi-Fi/LTE icons in the task bar area but installing Lingeagos seems like work sort of


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 14, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> It did got even 4.0 eventually, most phones released at the same time never did.
> 
> Anyway I liked my Optimus 2X, it was the first high end phone I ever bought. I can't really speak extensively about LG or any other manufacturer really since I always like to buy a new phone from a different manufacturer.


Same here but I really can't say I got that high end vibe from it. It was slow as molasses in many things. Graphics were OK.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 14, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive dealt with repairs on their washers and dryers, what POS they are


Hi,
Yeah I was in the market for a stack units "condo" and passed on the lg's because of all the bad reviews on them

Come to think of it I did have an old lg cell phone long ago before I went with iphone's

It was okay but it was tied to a service I switched off of can't remeber the service though at&t tried to buy them out once
Actually gave it to a girl I was dating that had the same service at one time but went delinquent so I started a month to month contract for her with it lol


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 14, 2021)

Repairing a iPhone is the worst. Repairing/Replcing parts for LG G4 is So Easy probably a Monkey could do it


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 14, 2021)

I still got my 2 old LG smartphones with android at home.

1st Android phone I ever purchased was the LG Optimus 2x it's running a custom Android by the master Tonyp on xda-developers.

2nd LG was their LG Optimus G running a modded stock from.

I always been happy with LG's smartphones that's why I kept these 2 even I am a Apple iPhone user today.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 14, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Repairing a iPhone is the worst. Repairing/Replcing parts for LG G4 is So Easy probably a Monkey could do it


Hi,
I've never had to fix or take to get fixed out of three which I still have all three and they all still work/ glass screens still perfect.
iphone 4 is now just a home ipod 
iphone 5s is just a security camera device 
iphone se is current cell phone only free one out of the bunch from xfinity

Even my old LG cell phone was in top condition after not used for over a year and then given away.


----------



## glsn (Oct 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> we really need a phone company to step up to the plate and offer replaceable batteries again, and make the official battery for it affordable. its nonsense we have to throw away our phones after 2000 cycles of charges. horrible for the environment to boot.


you can replace them

for everonment, everyone is caring so much that they're trying to get on mars


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 14, 2021)

I think that LG's downfall was quite predictable. They really started to suck since G3 era and L series phones. There was era of trash engineering (G3 was utter disaster, so many things went wrong there), then era of next to no quality control. Once that ended, they sort of tried to regain market, but their phones had stupidly high depreciation, they kept trying to put whacky ideas to phones. None of them really worked out well. They spent pretty much no budget on ads and fell to really bad levels of obscurity. Even the last LG phones were overpriced. It's possible to be empathetic about disaster or two, but when they fail again, again and again, it's really no surprise that they finally died. Since barely anything that they did matters to me, I don't particularly care that they went out of market. There's nothing sad about cutting deadweight loss.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 21, 2021)

Uhh yeah by when I'm able to come by my friends house again I think it's time to poke these two batteries... As seen below. Batteries should be a stable string... Not like all over the place

Battery company Wubatec = WTH


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 9, 2022)

OK guy's I have odd problems but not like I'm going to go back. I have the v20 now and we had replaced the frame (we bought the frame with a screen) and switched several parts over. The phone works but finger print does not work as at should and the knock feature does not work completely. Is it the screen or...

The finger print works but only when screen is on

Like the second screen does not come on when I have the main screen off but only at times and when it I just slightly bang on the phone or just plop it on my bed and it's on.  Odd yeah?


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 19, 2022)

My Perfine 6000mah was 7 SOT with 47hr total usage YAY!

Now charging the battery with the Battery Charger through its micro USB connector


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 22, 2022)

All bow down to Company Perfine


----------



## hrp32 (Apr 24, 2022)

LG phones had the worst QC in the industry.
GPS not connecting, capacitive navigation buttons stopped working, chargers failing, overheating and lowering screen brightness, unstable and too slow software, software update being close to non existent, boot loop and motherboard issues, .............. the list goes on forever.

Their TVs are even worse.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2022)

hrp32 said:


> LG phones had the worst QC in the industry.
> GPS not connecting, capacitive navigation buttons stopped working, chargers failing, overheating and lowering screen brightness, unstable and too slow software, software update being close to non existent, boot loop and motherboard issues, .............. the list goes on forever.
> 
> Their TVs are even worse.



Shame LG make the best panels


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 25, 2022)

Yes I do agree with you whole hardware defects etc.

Perfine battery @6000mah company is king


----------



## theFOoL (May 4, 2022)

Ha I'm running the battery on the battery saver mode to see how long my battery will last this time lol


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 4, 2022)

hrp32 said:


> LG phones had the worst QC in the industry.
> GPS not connecting, capacitive navigation buttons stopped working, chargers failing, overheating and lowering screen brightness, unstable and too slow software, software update being close to non existent, boot loop and motherboard issues, .............. the list goes on forever.
> 
> Their TVs are even worse.



Meme SKUs were an even bigger problem. I have an LG K10 here that used to be Dad's, this specific phone had like 10+ subvariants with wildly different configurations across two different processor platforms, the one I have is an K430TV that was abandoned on Marshmallow because... it's a 1.3GHz Memetek (from Mediatek's darkest days) with a whopper of 1 GB of RAM that was already considered inadequate back in KitKat days. You can't do basic things like opening a calculator with Spotify open in the background without the operating system killing Spotify to free RAM for the calculator.

Honestly I'm sure LG had some great high end phones later on, but their mistakes in the budding years of modern smartphones really cost them their business


----------



## theFOoL (May 4, 2022)

Aww those days companies tried using the mk MT6580. Was a quad core,  had good battery saver but the performance was the worst.  Now in days mk is good


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 5, 2022)

I feel like I must us


theFOoL said:


> Ha I'm running the battery on the battery saver mode to see how long my battery will last this time lol


Pixel 3a user here; Still getting 3-day battery life after 3 years.
And no, I don't play games on my phone, obviously


----------



## ramjithunder24 (May 20, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Meme SKUs were an even bigger problem. I have an LG K10 here that used to be Dad's, this specific phone had like 10+ subvariants with wildly different configurations across two different processor platforms, the one I have is an K430TV that was abandoned on Marshmallow because... it's a 1.3GHz Memetek (from Mediatek's darkest days) with a whopper of 1 GB of RAM that was already considered inadequate back in KitKat days. You can't do basic things like opening a calculator with Spotify open in the background without the operating system killing Spotify to free RAM for the calculator.
> 
> Honestly I'm sure LG had some great high end phones later on, but their mistakes in the budding years of modern smartphones really cost them their business


Samsung right now be like:
s21 
s21+ 5G
s21 ultra 5G
s21FE 5G


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 21, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> Samsung right now be like:
> s21
> s21+ 5G
> s21 ultra 5G
> s21FE 5G



Agreed, Samsuck is guilty as charged, not to mention each of these also have subvariants with their in house Exynos processor and the Snapdragon, both with wildly different performance level as well... then you get us 5 models with 3 subvariants each, and they have the gall to tell us that it's hard to support a 3 year old phone. My 2019 S10+ (Exy 9820) is meeting its end in the same year my father's 2015 iPhone 6S, and the 6S's software is in far better shape. It even runs my favorite mobile game (NieR Re[in]carnation) better than my phone, which is preposterous. A Galaxy S6 is a worthless phone today, it's beyond obsolete, extremely insecure and practically unusable, yet the iPhone kept trucking on.


----------



## ramjithunder24 (May 21, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Agreed, Samsuck is guilty as charged, not to mention each of these also have subvariants with their in house Exynos processor and the Snapdragon, both with wildly different performance level as well... then you get us 5 models with 3 subvariants each, and they have the gall to tell us that it's hard to support a 3 year old phone. My 2019 S10+ (Exy 9820) is meeting its end in the same year my father's 2015 iPhone 6S, and the 6S's software is in far better shape. It even runs my favorite mobile game (NieR Re[in]carnation) better than my phone, which is preposterous. A Galaxy S6 is a worthless phone today, it's beyond obsolete, extremely insecure and practically unusable, yet the iPhone kept trucking on.


Meanwhile apple:
- iPhone 13 mini
- iPhone 13
- iPhone 13 pro
- iPhone 13 pro max

legit whole industry at this point what are you saying


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 22, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> Meanwhile apple:
> - iPhone 13 mini
> - iPhone 13
> - iPhone 13 pro
> ...



Hardly comparable. The only differences between the iPhone 13 mini and the iPhone 13 are the battery and screen size, all of these use the exact same A15 Bionic processor, same modem, same memory, same connectivity, same everything. The iPhone 13 Pro has a different screen technology and different camera hardware, with more sensors and LiDAR support. It also uses a different version of the A15 SoC that has an extra GPU core enabled. The Max is just a bigger version of the Pro, same way the 13 and 13 mini stack against each other - to that extent, it's another product entirely. Same if you compared the Galaxy S10e to the Galaxy S10+, they're different phones.

There is also the third generation iPhone SE - that simply reuses the 2017 iPhone 8 platform but updating it with the same A15 processor and qualcomm 5G modem used on the iPhone 13. Since between all of these the SoC is the same, the amount of memory is the same and the performance is the same, maintenance is extremely easy and streamlined.

It is not the case with LG's K10 or the Samsung Galaxy S flagships, which have two entirely different SoC families sources from two entirely different foundries, using entirely different modems, memory capacities and types, different GPUs, different everything... this kind of fragmentation simply does not occur in Apple's ecosystem due to vertical integration and the fact they exclusively use in-house silicon and their own operating system.

Android is terribly fragmented on its own, but with manufacturers creating entirely different devices on entirely different platforms and selling them as the same product creates a major cohesion problem. The LG K10 I mentioned earlier had an incredible amount of variants, with MTK and Qualcomm, as well as 1, 1.5 and 2 GB variants, single and dual SIM variants, with wildly different performance figures and an US exclusive version that received Nougat while everyone else languishes to this day on Marshmallow - this kind of brutal fragmentation is expensive to upkeep, especially to an embattled company like LG. No wonder their phone division went under. Another embattled Android manufacturer was Sony, which made great devices, but couldn't sell them enough due to high costs and their extremely poor track record in maintaining their devices' software. End of the day they folded their business from practically the entire world and only sell in the US and select EU markets nowadays.

Meanwhile if you bought an iPhone 6s in 2015, this is the first year you won't receive a major iOS update. Seven years later. Good luck getting Samsung to do anything to support an equally pricy S6 Edge


----------



## hrp32 (May 23, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Hardly comparable. The only differences between the iPhone 13 mini and the iPhone 13 are the battery and screen size, all of these use the exact same A15 Bionic processor, same modem, same memory, same connectivity, same everything. The iPhone 13 Pro has a different screen technology and different camera hardware, with more sensors and LiDAR support. It also uses a different version of the A15 SoC that has an extra GPU core enabled. The Max is just a bigger version of the Pro, same way the 13 and 13 mini stack against each other - to that extent, it's another product entirely. Same if you compared the Galaxy S10e to the Galaxy S10+, they're different phones.
> 
> There is also the third generation iPhone SE - that simply reuses the 2017 iPhone 8 platform but updating it with the same A15 processor and qualcomm 5G modem used on the iPhone 13. Since between all of these the SoC is the same, the amount of memory is the same and the performance is the same, maintenance is extremely easy and streamlined.
> 
> ...


I mostly agree with your arguments, but this wasn't the only reason they went under.
Most people don't need 6 years of software support. I got my phone updated from android 9 to 12 and I see no major improvements. TBH for most people as long as they can communicate using Whatsapp, Facebook, web browsing ... they are good. No need to run the latest version of Android.

A good thing to remember is that an average Joe breaks his screen in the first two years anyway and ruin his battery even sooner. So Samsung and other players are not stupid They know smartphones are mostly terribly cared for and they use this fact to sell more and they do not waste their time and resources on supporting older phones.


----------



## Calenhad (May 23, 2022)

LG, who are they again? /s


----------



## DrCR (May 23, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Meanwhile if you bought an iPhone 6s in 2015, this is the first year you won't receive a major iOS update.


TTBH. I’m still running an iPhone SE (6s or something like that internals iirc), because if a tool still works, why would I replace it.


----------



## Dr. Dro (May 23, 2022)

hrp32 said:


> I mostly agree with your arguments, but this wasn't the only reason they went under.
> Most people don't need 6 years of software support. I got my phone updated from android 9 to 12 and I see no major improvements. TBH for most people as long as they can communicate using Whatsapp, Facebook, web browsing ... they are good. No need to run the latest version of Android.
> 
> A good thing to remember is that an average Joe breaks his screen in the first two years anyway and ruin his battery even sooner. So Samsung and other players are not stupid They know smartphones are mostly terribly cared for and they use this fact to sell more and they do not waste their time and resources on supporting older phones.



I take good care of my phones in general, I've heavily used my 1st gen SE and by the time I passed it on, it didn't have a single scratch in it. I'm inclined to disagree that Android updates aren't necessary - most relevant features, performance and security updates only come with major Android builds. I find the double standard quite entertaining really, usually the exact same people who bash Apple for providing such lengthy and concise support to their devices are the exact same people who will gloat about <insert insanely obsolete Android phone here> running a preview version of <insert futuristic version of Android here> because <insert popular ROM from xda here> made this "wonder" possible, relying on software like Magisk in an attempt to circumvent Safetynet, root detection and the sort to get a more or less updated device.

That's overlooking the fact that this usually comes at the blood price of having a permanently untrustable device should you ever decide to reverse course, since mostly every phone these days use eFuse technology to denounce if someone ever loaded unauthorized software in them. A Knox trip due to loading an unsigned binary on a Galaxy device is unrecoverable and unrepairable without a full motherboard swap; even if you reflash the official binary, anything that depends on advanced security will no longer work. Google's policy demanded 18 months of support for a device, and there have been cases (cough Sony cough) where phones went their entire supported lifespan without receiving an Android update.

Like I mentioned earlier even a Galaxy S9+ is an EOL device on an obsolete version of Android more than exhibiting its age over multiple applications (and God help you never need hardware repairs), an iPhone Xs is by all ways and means a current, relatively high-performance device. It's not even any use arguing, my S10+ has severe frame rate problems with newer games and the battery life is extremely poor these days. Which kind of makes me a member of the following camp:



DrCR said:


> TTBH. I’m still running an iPhone SE (6s or something like that internals iirc), because if a tool still works, why would I replace it.



I only replaced my 1st gen SE (bless that wonderful little phone, I wish the 3rd gen SE kept the A15 but into the 5S platform and I would so buy it) because I actually replaced the battery three times and I kinda got bored of getting it repeatedly serviced, but it's easily my all time favorite phone. I really had no plans on replacing my S10+ but with the battery problems, lack of future maintenance (as Samsung denied it their new update roadmap promises), I'm just running it to the bone and when it doesn't suit me anymore, i'll grab a 3rd gen SE or a 13 mini, maybe a 14 mini if they make those, idk.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2022)

Well necroed.

I had forgotten again.


----------



## theFOoL (May 23, 2022)

I have moved on sadly. I now own a Samsung Galaxy A53 G5 but I still have the LG V20 though


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 29, 2022)

Still Going... an Going.... [Perfine 10k mAH]

Have Battery Saver on

Next Test try Daily



​


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 30, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Still Going... an Going.... [Perfine 10k mAH]
> 
> Have Battery Saver on
> 
> Next Test try Daily​



Pffft, try *3 hours while plugged in* like my Galaxy S10+ is doing these days.





This phone is 3 years old and basically unusable at this point, unless I am very stingy with networking, disable 4G/LTE, reduce screen resolution, brightness and use it very sparingly, so I can get like 4-5 hours out of it. It sucks, even to use it as a mobile game looper (which is what it was doing at the time) with an autoclicker it needs to be plugged to a fast charger


----------



## Bungarooni (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm still daily driving my LG Leon from 2015. The battery lasts about 24 hours assuming I don't actively use it, which I normally don't (it just sits in my pocket waiting for text messages). I never have WiFi enabled because the phone becomes sluggish when I do. I've switched from Chrome to Via because Via is a little less resource-intensive which is important on a device with 1GB of RAM. No matter what browser I use however I'm essentially limited to 1 webpage at a time thanks to that RAM constraint. The 5MP camera is a smudgy smeary mess of pixels. The 'flashlight' is dimmer than modern phone screens. In a word it is awful however.. it keeps turning on and it keeps receiving text messages and it keeps receiving phone calls and it only has a 4.5'' screen so it's extremely pocketable. I'll toss it sooner or later but for now, it works.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Jun 30, 2022)

I will never forget having to put multiple of their phones and multiple Nexuses on my personal blacklist due to widespread bootloop issues.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 30, 2022)

I had a LG Thrill, biggest pos phone ever. I even got the oversized battery pack for it, didn't help. The choice of processors sucked juice down like it was 1999.


----------



## wolf (Jun 30, 2022)

I had an LG G7+, a mate had one and raved about it, and it was great on paper. Pretty average to use, fast enough, but a buggy and disjointed OS, suuuuuper slow/delayed OS updates, and ultimately going to an LCD from past AMOLED phones was a pretty big downgrade IMO. Then there was the cameras stock processing giving photos the oil painting effect. Can't say I'll really miss them.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 30, 2022)

Still charging...

I will not make the same mistakes last time. Don't ever charge these with a fast charger. Use a USB battery charger as I have


​


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 4, 2022)

I got a question. I added my Sim to the lg v20 but it did not pick up any signal but it did give me a notice from att or whatever. I'm curious.... Is there a way to skip this 3g signals or whatever. I am just curious guy's. Long live LG V20


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Still charging...
> 
> I will not make the same mistakes last time. Don't ever charge these with a fast charger. Use a USB battery charger as I have
> 
> ...


Gotta love the hidden love declarations on Chinese wannabe product.

'Be With You'

It wants a cuddle!


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 4, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Gotta love the hidden love declarations on Chinese wannabe product.
> 
> 'Be With You'
> 
> It wants a cuddle!


The company "Perfine" was my Best find of a battery company for various phones. They are still around "I think"


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> The company "Perfine" was my Best find of a battery company for various phones. They are still around "I think"



yeah it is strange how that works, huh. Some of them are top of the line, the other half just catches fire 

Perfectly Fine, I guess


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 4, 2022)

I just really want my LG v20 back. It has 4G and as far as I know 4G is not going anywhere


----------



## DrCR (Aug 23, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I just really want my LG v20 back. It has 4G and as far as I know 4G is not going anywhere


4G is one full G less than 5G too. It may not seem like much at first, but unless you're a fighter pilot (or live in Australia where everything is 1 G less regardless), that lower G rating over time is appreciated.


----------

